# Sears 1967?



## Goldslinger (May 4, 2021)

Friend of mine has this at his antique shop. Any value to it? Says it’s all original.


----------



## Robert Troub (May 4, 2021)

So value as to collector value? Sure....$150.00 +/-


----------



## Goldslinger (May 4, 2021)

He wants $200 for it. I thought being a Sears bike not too much value.


----------



## DonChristie (May 4, 2021)

The oddball muscle bikes are getting pricey! If you like it, $200 is a good price! Bet its worth twice that!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 4, 2021)

It is purple that is a plus, I think the price is at the top end. Sears bikes are quite sought after but they offered 3 and 5 speeds, screamers  a couple different bikes. That one is pretty simple,its in good shape and in front of the right person I could see a maybe a little over $200. Is it for your self or to flip? Someone might have a purple 5 speed and want the coaster brake model. The paint really looks in nice shape. I would pay $200 for that bike if I wanted it for you. Not sure what it is like around you, I don't see a lot like that around  me locally.


----------

